# Replacement diaphragm for HUSH III (Living World) air pump



## twinkie moe and charlie (Jan 19, 2005)

Wondering if anyone knows where I might be able to source some replacement diaphragms for a Living World Hush III pump. Pump was probably made in the 70s for Metaframe. I took off the old diaphragm and made some measurements.

OD- 36mm
ID- 26mm
height from base to top - 18mm

A blast from the past.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

WOW that pump is a blast from the past!

I believe that Living World and Metaframe were eventually purchased by Tetra so there may be a very slim chance that contacting them might point you in a direction for a similar size diaphragm. I'm not aware of anyone that may still have new old stock replacement parts, sorry.

What about someone or a business with a 3-D printer that could copy it? Long shot I know.


----------



## twinkie moe and charlie (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for the input and the historical notes. Cheers.


----------

